# Need info.



## ScottL (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi All,

New to the tractor world. I just got an International 444 gas engine and was wondering what oil you guys use and hydraulic fluids. This seems to run good, I've already used it the only thing when I have a box or anything on, the Hydraulic kinda bounce alot, what could be the trouble ?

I would like a loader on this, what will work and where I can fine one, if find a loader do I upgrade the pump ?

I don't know much about this tractor, I didn't get an owners book, so any help would be good and what should I look out for.

Thanks ScottL


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Look here, it ill tell you a bit more about the tracror

TractorData.com International Harvester 444 tractor information


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ebay has a manual:
IH b-275 414 354 364 384 424 444 2424 2444 IT manual - eBay (item 380314941863 end time Feb-14-11 15:12:56 PST)

FARMALL INTERNATIONAL 444 Tractor Operators Manual IH - eBay (item 300523898248 end time Feb-14-11 18:05:14 PST)

I wish I could tell you more! The operators manual will come in handy.


----------

